# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Simulation qui pose problme

## binome-x

Bonjour,
quand j'essaie de lancer la simulation d'un testbench dans Modelsim, j'ai ce message:




> # ** Warning: There is an 'U'|'X'|'W'|'Z'|'-' in an arithmetic operand, the result will be 'X'(es).
> #    Time: 0 ps  Iteration: 0  Region: /****/i302(3)


Je ne comprends pas exactement.
Est-ce que le "i302" signifie que c'est la ligne 302 de la description du composant ?
C'est une boucle for. Est-ce que le "(3)" veut dire que c'est  cette valeur de l'index que a se produit ?
Il n'y a pas un moyen de savoir quel signal cause le warning ?
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## ABD-Z

Euuhh.... Excuse-moi mais sans ton code on aura vraiment du mal  t'aider.

----------

